# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  μοτερ απο κασσετα 8 τρακ

## papkir

γεια και καλο μηνα σε ολους , ξερει καποιος απο μοτερ κασσετοφωνου 8 τρακ ; για να βοηθησει να το αντικαταστησω με καποιο αναλογο.
ευχαριστω

----------


## perithess

Καλημέρα. Βάλε φώτο να δούμε, δώσε στοιχεία του μηχανήματος σε περίπτωση που ταιριάζει από  κασετόφωνο. Επίσης τι μοτερ είναι ac η dc. Δώσε πληροφορίες και βλέπουμε.

----------


## papkir

σ ευχαριστω περικλη , ανεβαζω φωτος , ειναι 12 βολτ dc , αριστεροστροφο μαλλον δυο ταχυτητων , το μηχανημα σανυο rd 8020 εγγραφης-αναπαραγωγης

ευχαριστω

----------


## sv4lqcnik

> σ ευχαριστω περικλη , ανεβαζω φωτος , ειναι 12 βολτ dc , αριστεροστροφο μαλλον δυο ταχυτητων , το μηχανημα σανυο rd 8020 εγγραφης-αναπαραγωγης
> 
> ευχαριστω


** 12v dc CW = δεξιοστροφο . μαλον πρεπει να ψαχτεις λιγο με το μοτερ γιατι μετα απο τοσα χρονια που εχεις το συλεκτικο αυτο κομματι εισαι απο τους λιγους. περιμενε μηπως καποιος απο το φορουμ εχει στον νου του καμια ιδεα για το που μπορεις να βρεις γιατι εδω στο λαρισισταν ειμαστε αποκομμενοι απο την συγχρονη τεχολογια και παραγκελνουμε απο αλλες πολεις εντος του Ελλαδισταν  :Lol:  :Rolleyes: φαντασου για παρακαταθηκες εξαρτηματα οπως καλη ωρα το μοτερ το δικο σου

----------

papkir (04-09-11)

----------


## papkir

φιλε νικο , γεια απο το "σαλονικισταν" , το παρατηρησα κι εγω γραφει cw αλλα γυρνα αριστεροστροφα (αντιστροφα απο την φορα του ρολογιου) , δεν ξερω αν μπορει να επισκευαστει το ιδιο ;
σ ευχαριστω

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν είναι αριστερόστροφο θα γράφει CCW, κοίτα μήπως ξεχωρίζει, ή μήπως έχει άνοιγμα, αν φαίνεται η επαφή του ρυθμιστή να τη καθαρίσεις( αν σου δείχνει διακοπή).
apto καρπαθιστάν

----------

papkir (04-09-11)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πρόσεχε, το βιδάκι ρυθμίζει στροφές.

----------

papkir (07-09-11)

----------


## perithess

Γιατί θέλεις να το αλλάξεις, γυρίζει αργά, δεν γυρίζει καθόλου μήπως έχεις πρόβλημα στην μετάδοση (ιμάντας, γρανάζια). Πιθανόν να ταιριάζει από άλλα κασετόφωνα-8 τρακ. Κάνε μια βόλτα από τα μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών με έμφαση στα παλιά μικρά μαγαζάκια  κάτι ξεχασμένο θα έχουν να το πατεντάρεις. Το μυστικό σε αυτά τα μηχανήματα είναι καλό καθάρισμα και πολύ καλό γράσο για μηχανισμούς από μαγαζί ηλεκτρονικών. Καλή τύχη

----------

papkir (07-09-11)

----------


## papkir

φιλε περικλη , το μοτερ εχει προβλημα γυριζει μεν αλλα οχι σταθερα , κανει θορυβο και τρεμει , το ανοιξα το καθαρισα το  λαδωσα αλλα παλι τα ιδια

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Άλλαξε τον πυκνωτή, τρίψε τις επαφές του ρυθμιστή με ψιλό γυαλόχαρτο, καθάρισε τις ψήκτρες (μήπως βραχυκυκλώνουν), τα καρβουνάκια είναι καλά?(ένα βλέπω), πατάνε ομοιόμορφα?. 
Δοκίμασε να το τροφοδοτήσεις με μπαταρία.

----------

papkir (08-09-11)

----------


## perithess

Πιθανόν να χρειάζεται συγκεκριμένη σταθερή τάση, έλεγξε το τροφοδοτικό σου για τις τάσεις που βγάζει και αν είναι σταθερές

----------

papkir (09-09-11)

----------


## gep58

κάνε όπως σου είπε ο Αποστόλης και δώσε βαρύτητα στο καθάρισμα των φυγοκεντρικών επαφών αν οι ψήκτρες είναι σε καλή κατάσταση.

----------

papkir (09-09-11)

----------


## papkir

καλησπερα , μετα απο πολυ καιρο βρηκα επιτελους ενα μοτερ , το αλλαξα και απο στροφες ειμαστε οκ , τωρα εχω αλλο προβλημα η πλαστικη βαση που στηριζε την κεφαλη εχει σπασει ψαχνω να βρω αλλα δυσκολα , και οσα παλια κι αν βρηκα ολα ειχαν το ιδιο προβλημα ηταν σπασμενα μονο καμια πατεντα υποθετω
αν εχει κανεις καποιο παραπεταμενο ή καμια ιδεα και καποια μεθοδο για ρυθμιση 8 τρακ ας βοηθησει
το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα ειναι ντεκ εγραφης/αναπαραγωγης sanyo rd-8020
ευχαριστω

----------


## xsterg

παιδια γεια χαρα. ειμαι λιγο εκτος θεματος. ψαχνω εδω και καιρο λειτουργικο κασετοφωνο 8 τρακ. αν καποιος εχει και θελει να το πουλησει σε λογικη τιμη παρακαλω ας μου στειλει εμαιλ στο xsterg@hotmail.com ευχαριστω!!

----------


## papkir

και μερικες φωτο
στην Ρ210004 εχει σπασει το κατω μερος που κρατα την κεφαλη
η Ρ210006 ειναι απο αλλο μηχανημα

----------


## xsterg

εγω πηρα εμπαυ 8 τρακ μηχανημα. μεταχειρισμενο απο αμερικη. αλλαξα τον μετασχηματιστη, προσθεσα βυσματα εισοδου εξοδου στις θεσεις των καλωδιων, εκανα καποιες αλλες μετατροπες- προσθηκες, το καθαρισα και ειναι οκ.

----------

papkir (03-10-14)

----------


## νεκταριοος

με λιγο λογο εισαι οκ.

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Η κεφαλη δεν φαινεται και σε τοσο καλη κατασταση. Ο μηχανισμος που ανεβο-κατεβαζει την κεφαλη για αλλαγη προγραμματος στην κασετα δουλευει?

----------

